# I need your honest opinion



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey all,

I am currently in the process of building my site. It will be for selling my pigeons and for helpful information to anyone who might need it. I will most likely be selling Birmingham Rollers and Texan Pioneers.


I need your advice on a good name. Here is what I want to call it:

-{Cloud Nine Lofts}-


Tell me what you think. If you have any other ideas, I would greatly appreciate them! 



Thanks and God Bless, 
Pigeonboy


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Name your site anything you like if you like cloud nine lofts than name it cloud nine lofts you are the one that has to be happy with it. 
I like that name by the way


----------



## Pigeonboy377 (Aug 25, 2007)

Glad to see another Pigeonboy,,
Are you sure about advertising Texas Pioneers on this site?,, they are bred from a white Utility King and Modena for squabbing,, as in a meat pigeon ya know...
Doesn't hurt my feelings,, but some may not appreciate it as such..


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

You breed pigeons for meat? Thats terrible!  I don't like that at all and had I known I wouldn't have given advice I'm mad now!!!
Pigeons are pets not food!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Show Birds*

HI PIGEONBOY 17, Well I think that the name of you site is fine,however if it was my site I would go with PIONEER LOFT,but you should go with what you like.Now the TEXAN PIONEER was bred for squabing,but today it is bred to show.This is for (Skyofangels)I am NOT A VEGETARIAN I do eat meat I am a steak and potato's man,I don't tell you what to eat so you please don't tell me what to eat. .GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonboy377 (Aug 25, 2007)

SkyofAngels said:


> You breed pigeons for meat? Thats terrible!  I don't like that at all and had I known I wouldn't have given advice I'm mad now!!!
> Pigeons are pets not food!


 Don't take this out of context,, I didn't say this young man bred for meat,, but, that is in fact what the Texas Pioneer are originally bred for,, don't get mad at him,,, chill...
Do your research before slamming some one..
Thats all I ask..


----------



## Pigeonboy377 (Aug 25, 2007)

After re-reading what I just wrote,, that came out a little harsh,, and I aplogize for that,, but,, that being said,, Texas pigeons are now an Accepted breed in the NPA,, and can be shown as such,, but,, that isn't what they were bred for in the 1st place,, First and foremost,, they were bred for their meat production,, a part of life,,,maybe pigeonboy didn't realize that,, I assumed he did if he did his own research,, and he knew what he was breeding,,and advertising..
Just for the record,, you have to be mighty hungry and down on your luck to have to even think about such a thing,, but I'm here to tell you,, I've been there,, and its not at all fun,, you can be as mad at me as you want,, but,, a man has to eat...
Hopefully.. I won't have to get in that position again...because,, its a last resort,,


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

george simon said:


> HI PIGEONBOY 17, Well I think that the name of you site is fine,however if it was my site I would go with PIONEER LOFT,but you should go with what you like.Now the TEXAN PIONEER was bred for squabing,but today it is bred to show.This is for (*Skyofangles*)I am NOT A VEGETARIAN I do eat meat I am a steak and potato's man,I don't tell you what to eat so you please don't tell me what to eat. .GEORGE



Its ANGELS not angles if you are going to start on me at least spell the name right


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Pigeonboy377 said:


> Don't take this out of context,, I didn't say this young man bred for meat,, but, that is in fact what the Texas Pioneer are originally bred for,, don't get mad at him,,, chill...
> *Do your research before slamming some one*..
> Thats all I ask..


I wasn't slamming anyone and I am sure I am not the only one on here that isn't fond of eating pigeons. 
I wasn't telling anyone what they should eat(GEORGE) I was saying I don't like the idea of pigeons being dinner. If you want to eat your birds then that is on you and if you feel so strongly about it I don't see why my opinion matters to you. You expressed your opinion and I expressed mine.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

And doesn't the title of this thread say I need your honest opinion? Well you ask and you shall receive.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I believe Pigeonboy17 wanted input on what to name his loft, so let's get back to that and quit with the comments about what various members may or may not eat.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Kristen, Thank you for pointing out my spelling mistake.I have corrected it.Just to let you know I do not eat my birds. I extend my hand in friendship. .GEORGE


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

I am not raising my Texan Pioneers to eat! Yuck!!! No offense to meat eaters I am just trying to start my own little business. If any of you have any more ideas, I would greatly appreciate it! I'm only 18 and this is all I can sell for now. I got these pigeons for a VERY GOOD DEAL! FOR FREE!!!  


Does anybody here think the name Cloud Nine Lofts is weird or doesn't make any sense? Just curious...


I am neither an herbivore or a carnivore, I'm an omnivore. I eat both meat and veggies. ( Just a little inside info) 


Thanks again to everyone who posted on this thread. Keep those ideas coming!


Thanks and God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Cloud Nine sounds good to me (I already commented on your web site thread). Like someone said, if you like the name, that's what really counts. 

Just make sure you keep it something you are proud of -- your good name is all you really have in this world and it's so darned easy to tarnish it. 

A good reputation is only as good as the next sale (if you're in the selling business). Don't exceed your abilities to take care of your customer because once a good reputation is lost, it's hard to regain it (Okay, end of the "mom" lecture). 

Good luck!

PS

My mom would only wear Cloud Nine shoes  so Cloud Nine has a good reputation with me


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

any pigeon could be eaten or be sold for eating but as responsiblity and as pigeon lovers we should ensure that all our pigeon go to good homes who will care for them, for example, i think the utility king is a nice bird and i wish i had them for fostering young.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

After rereading my previous posts I realize that I was being kind of a jerk. I hate when people act all tough with their keyboards and I don't plan on being like that, I'm sorry. 
I was hospitalized on sunday and I am on some medication that causes severe mood swings, so I have been a little umm shall we say difficult to deal with (My husband will vouch for that ) and I just get really upset when I hear about animals getting hurt or killed. I not only rescue birds I have also rescued pigs and bulls that were headed for the slaughterhouse. Oh and rabbits too, anyway I'm sorry 

Oh and pigeonboy17 my husband seems to be under the impression that cloud nine has some sort of sexual meaning behind it. I don't know if that is true(I have never heard it used for that) but I just thought that you should know that so you can check it out.


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Kristen

Cloud Nine Lofts is not for anything sexual! I don't know where he got that idea!!! My site will be for pigeons and pigeons only!



Thanks and God Bless,
Pigeonboy17 





SkyofAngels said:


> After rereading my previous posts I realize that I was being kind of a jerk. I hate when people act all tough with their keyboards and I don't plan on being like that, I'm sorry.
> I was hospitalized on sunday and I am on some medication that causes severe mood swings, so I have been a little umm shall we say difficult to deal with (My husband will vouch for that ) and I just get really upset when I hear about animals getting hurt or killed. I not only rescue birds I have also rescued pigs and bulls that were headed for the slaughterhouse. Oh and rabbits too, anyway I'm sorry
> 
> Oh and pigeonboy17 my husband seems to be under the impression that cloud nine has some sort of sexual meaning behind it. I don't know if that is true(I have never heard it used for that) but I just thought that you should know that so you can check it out.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think Sky of Angels thinks your site will be slanted that way but if someone has "appropriated" the phrase for sexual things then you need to think what kind of traffic you will get at your site. Do a google on the phrase and see what comes up -- if you get returns that are not what you want, then think of a different name.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thesaurus Legend: 
Synonyms Related Words Antonyms
Verb 1. be on cloud nine - feel extreme happiness or elation
exult, jump for joy, walk on air
joy, rejoice - feel happiness or joy
triumph, rejoice, wallow - be ecstatic with joy


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Thesaurus Legend:
> Synonyms Related Words Antonyms
> Verb 1. be on cloud nine - feel extreme happiness or elation
> exult, jump for joy, walk on air
> ...


That's exactly what I was going to post! lol!

From what I'm aware of cloud nine means nothing "bad". The name, is a good one, and I recommend you keep it. The name could represent that that your birds are happy, content, and proud...or something along the lines of that.

One thing I was told by a very smart vet once was it does not matter how many animals/pets you have, but the quality of which you keep them. It might be quote, but I don't know. Anyways, it is something I ALWAYS keep in mind when getting into things that involve animals. I just thought I'd pass it on. I don't mean to affend anyone by stating it.

So just be aware that you don't have to have a ton of birds to have a good rep. Healthy birds, a good loft conditions, a friendly person willing to help and give information when needed is all that is needed  . IMO

Best of luck!
Hilly


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

pigeonboy17 said:


> Kristen
> 
> Cloud Nine Lofts is not for anything sexual! I don't know where he got that idea!!! My site will be for pigeons and pigeons only!
> 
> ...


Wow I really need to keep my mouth shut cause I just keep making everyone mad without trying geez!
Pigeonboy17 I didn't mean that you were doing anything wrong or that you were offering anything other than pigeons I was just saying that if the name cloud nine has a rep for anything that you don't want to represent than maybe you should think of another name. I don't even know if it does like I said I have never heard of it being used for anything bad I just wanted you to be aware of the possibility that it is so you don't name it that and find out later that it means something you didn't want to portray. I was not saying anything bad about you or your birds or anything I was honestly just trying to help, I wouldn't want anyone to see you as um naughty or anything when you were just trying to sell pigeons. Hopefully that cleared things up and I can stop shoving my feet into my mouth cause I am suffocating myself over here


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Thesaurus Legend:
> Synonyms Related Words Antonyms
> Verb 1. be on cloud nine - feel extreme happiness or elation
> exult, jump for joy, walk on air
> ...


See that is what I thought too. But then again lots of words were originally meant for something completely innocent and then over time became something that wasn't but the thesaurus would still have the original meaning. Forget I said anything I don't know I am not at all up to date on the "terms" of today. My father in law is a trucker and I am always saying things in fron of him and his friends and they laugh at me cause it means something I didn't mean at all. (such a mature bunch ) Pigeonboy if you like the name cloud nine by all means name your loft cloud nine My husband just made a comment about it and I was just trying to warn you.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi KRISTEN, Please don't feel bad we all here have had that foot in the mouth disease LOL at one time or another.I for one can be quick on the trigger and have in the past said things that I wish I had not said, so keep on posting we all realy do love to hear from you. GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kristen, I personally think you've made a good point. I didn't think you meant anything wrong in what you said. I have "googled" the most innocent things a time or two and what I pulled up made me blush.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Maggie,
that is very true.

You even have to careful googling anymore... I looked up stickybuds once, completely innocent reason to look it up too, to make a long story short. My goo group and I still laugh about it to this day.

The meaning for "stickybuds" that I got by googling, was not the meaning everyone in the group was looking for .

-Hilly


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Lol in high school I had to do a report on a famous couple from history I typed in Adam and Eve and got some pretty weird stuff. Of course I was on the computer lab at school and the stupid comp. had to freeze JUST THEN and I had to call the librarian over to help me, Boy was she surprised. LOL  oopsy! My sister got in trouble at work because she wanted to send a message to the white house ( she thought it would be nice if the president sent my Nonny a birthday card for her 90th ) her co workers still tease her for that! People have to make everything dirty these days. Too much time on their hands!


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

A site for sexy pigeons . . .hmmmmmm Sounds interesting . . . what you say it was called again?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

abisai said:


> A site for sexy pigeons . . .hmmmmmm Sounds interesting . . . what you say it was called again?


LOL too funny


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Kristen,

I'm sorry for coming down so hard on you! I hope you can forgive me?!

The reason I thought of the name Cloud Nine is because I want my birds to be the happiest and healthiest that they can be. So when people look at my site and see that name, I want them to think that my birds are happy, healthy pigeons(Which is the God's honest truth! ). So again I apologize for being so mean! I feel bad! I hope we can still be friends?!



Thanks And God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------

